# THE BETTA FISH BI WEEKLY: Issue #1



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is fantastic..I love it Great job..Teeney!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mother of God... FREAK, YEAH..!! This is so amazing! Thank you Aokashi, Teeney, Alcemist, MoonShadow, Magnum, TikiBirds, Perseusmom, Mo, Finnfinn, Enkil, and most of all, ME FOR EDITING!! xD Lol! Jk, I'm so happy so I need to be a little conceited!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Seriously stunning!!!!! Great job everybody, you all should be very proud!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeaaaaaa awesome work everyone looks great so happy to see it !!! Wishes I had done a better job on my art but it was the first time drawing and painting a Betta using my iphone app so next time maybe it will better, practice, practice, practice, lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Agreed!
Thank you to everyone involved, you guys did a great job!!

Graphic designer: Aokashi
Editor: LebronTheBetta
Writers: Alcemistnv, Magnum, Moon Shadow, Teeneythebetta

And we will have even more features and staff in our next issue on Monday, October 1st.

This is one thing that was supposed to be included: 
ASK POG: 
By Pogthefish

Hey guys, so since this is a question and answer article, and this is the first issue of the paper, I don't have a whole lot to work with. I'm going to give some examples of what I answer. I answer problems with bettas (and all fish, really) in your life, for example, your parents want you to get rid of your fish because you are not getting your work done, or they are taking up too much room. I am not a betta fish expert, but I know the basics of the, so I can keep that in mind when answering questions, and not tell you to do something like take the fish to your friend’s house every other day because it’s too stressful for the fish. I will answer the question that seems most likely to happen to other people, so that I can help the most people, but I can also PM you if you leave your name. You can PM your questions directly to Pogthefish.*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Yeaaaaaa awesome work everyone looks great so happy to see it !!! Wishes I had done a better job on my art but it was the first time drawing and painting a Betta using my iphone app so next time maybe it will better, practice, practice, practice, lol


Don't under estimate yourself!! That is beautiful :-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job Teeney! And everyone who submitted articles!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, everybody did a fantastic job!!  The art is amazing..! And did I not send Ao the "Ask Pog" bit...?? I thought I did, whoops...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow I'm sorry everyone, we were a bit unorganized in the making of this, including myself, and I hope to improve that as we get into the habit of making each issue.

ART OF THE WEEK: 
You can PM teeneythebetta your artwork, this next issue's theme is "Female betta". You can submit your work until Wednesday, September 26th at midnight EST.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is awesome...great job!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyone did an excellent job..Perseusmom..I love yur painting....& anything missed will give us more to look foward to next issue!!..Give yurseleves a big round of applause!!..very well done!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What a great turnout. I love it  Thanks guys!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Agreed!
> Thank you to everyone involved, you guys did a great job!!
> 
> Graphic designer: Aokashi
> ...



Oh my goodness, did I miss that one? I'm so sorry!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats okay, aokashi. I'm not sure who missed what but thats fine. 

I just now realized I forgot about the poll...........

>.<
Hopefully next time I will be more organized and prepared xD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, and for my article, I literally wrote it in like 2 minutes before one of my classes so I apologize for the hastily written typos, poor grammar, all that stuff


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG This looks fantastic!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job, guys! I enjoyed reading the newsletter.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow this is awesome! Great job everyone. I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Mother of God... FREAK, YEAH..!! This is so amazing! Thank you Aokashi, Teeney, Alcemist, MoonShadow, Magnum, TikiBirds, Perseusmom, Mo, Finnfinn, Enkil, and most of all, ME FOR EDITING!! xD Lol! Jk, I'm so happy so I need to be a little conceited!!


Hahaha, good job! Just one thing though... What's the plural of fish?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Good job everyone! This is great. Great info and awesome presentation!

oh and very nice artwork Perseusmom, I couldn't do something that nice to save my life.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Great job! Congrats on a beautiful issue!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::welldone::thumbsup::welldone::thumbsup:


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Kudos! Great job everyone! Fun reading... and best of all --> it's free!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

This looks just awesome, guys! You put so much hard work into it.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I am so happy with how this turned out! I was really worried my article wasn't good enough, but it's great how much everyone seems to be enjoying my article as well as everyone else's! I love this so much, thanks Teeney and everyone else who helped! 

*Becomes Overhwelmed with Happiness*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone! TBFW team and I are happy to see how much you're enjoying everything! :-D


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, this is cool. I was hoping for someone to create something like this a couple weeks back and then *BAM*, I find this haha. Great work guys and a little suggestion for future issues, maybe have a section which includes small interviews or 'recent finds' etc, from breeders or specialist in the aquarium hobby community. 

... or something similar 

and


aokashi said:


> Hahaha, good job! Just one thing though... What's the plural of fish?


plural of fish should be fish, but you can use fishes if you're talking about different species of fish. 

I think....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

let's create an ask pog thread... and one more thing, since there is already a photo competition every month maybe we should just have an art contest^___^ and we can feature the winner from the official photo contest or something


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Wel yeah, but the photo competition every month, usually only the pros win, but here we have different categories and better judges and a better system.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am just so happy everyone is enjoying the newspaper and thanks for the nice comments on my drawing, but makes me the happiest is how everyone helps each other and everyone gets along and doesnt forget the reason we are all here and that is for our love of Betta and each question is important. This is truly the best forum and I am thankful to be apart of it !!!!! Woooohooo now lets dance :yourock::redyay::greenyay::welldone:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

This is AWESOME!  I'm so happy I am a part of it.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Great idea guys!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent, Excellent, Excellent! Thank you all!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

NICE JOB!

*points* That's My fishie. I loves him :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

i thought I should bump this up so the word gets around!!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, this was very well done! Especially since it's your first issue. I can't wait to read the next one


----------

